# Experts Agree XM Satellite Radio Has Superior Sound Quality



## Cabinwood (Mar 25, 2002)

I just found this under Yahoo News -- Experts Agree XM Satellite Radio Has Superior Sound Quality

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/020605/dcw014_1.html

Of course, we already knew that


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

I still have my doubts about this test, but XM had pretty bad sound quality whenever they were around their national launch date, and I find it a little bit unfair that they are saying Sirius has poorer sound quality whenever it hasn't even been released nationally yet. Only in the last 2-3 months has XM had sufficient sound quality. Sirius has had spectacular sound quality compared to XM before, and it is my opinion that Sirius is probably working on it right now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am going to reserve my judgement on the sound quality untill Sirius is launched nationally.

I ultimately think that XM -vs- Sirius will come down to which you personally like better, it's like Coke and Pepsi, some people only drink Coke, while others will only drink Pepsi, while still others like to drink both. 

No matter what service you think is better I am SURE that it is MUCH better then FM radio.  Can we all agree on that?


----------

